# As iPhone thefts drop, Google and Microsoft plan kill switches on smartphones



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> June 19, 2014, 2:56 AM  Responding to more than a year of pressure, Google and Microsoft will follow Apple in adding an anti-theft "kill switch" to their smartphone operating systems, U.S. law enforcement officials will announce later Thursday.
> 
> The commitment will be disclosed alongside new data that shows a dramatic drop in theft of Apple iPhones and iPads after the September 2013 introduction of iOS 7, which included a kill-switch function that allows stolen devices to be remotely locked and deleted so they become useless.


Here


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

It's about time they started putting kill switches on smartphones. This will definitely discourage cell phone thieves because they'll know the phone has a kill switch that will make it useless & worth nothing to them.


----------

